# March 2021 POTM Nominations



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 1, 2021)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo should not have been posted in any month/year prior.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) While Snowbear may like bacon and sausage, I LOVE pizza!

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## CherylL (Mar 2, 2021)

@jcdeboever from the weekly challenge thread


----------



## CherylL (Mar 10, 2021)

Barred Owl by @K9Kirk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 17, 2021)

After dinner nap by @MSnowy 
After dinner nap


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2021)

Beautiful work here already!


----------



## Space Face (Mar 18, 2021)

Gonna  be another tough month.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 18, 2021)

Member @Original katomi has asked me to help him nominate this one:




Winter Island sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks so much!  @Original katomi  and @Dean_Gretsch


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 22, 2021)

This one by @K9Kirk in this thread
Out and About


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 22, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> This one by @K9Kirk in this thread
> Out and About
> 
> Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 24, 2021)

Contrast by @thereyougo! 
Contrast.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 24, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Contrast by @thereyougo!
> Contrast.



Thanks for the nomination!


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Member @Original katomi has asked me to help him nominate this one:
> 
> "Winter Island Light ( #4 of the set )" by @SquarePeg


Hmm, I can no longer see this particular image.   It's missing from the original thread, too.

@SquarePeg do we have a broken link?   There were 4 in your thread, and this was one of them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 24, 2021)

terri said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Member @Original katomi has asked me to help him nominate this one:
> ...



Thanks I will check it out and repost if I need to.


----------



## limr (Mar 25, 2021)

"Misty Sunrise" by @Peeb Thread: 1 Morning- 4 cameras


----------



## limr (Mar 25, 2021)

And because I couldn't decide and I can nominate up to three, I also nominate "Hazy Sunrise" by @Peeb  Thread: 1 Morning- 4 cameras


----------



## Peeb (Mar 25, 2021)

@limr  - thanks for the nomination(s)!   You're breathing rare air to be a POTM nominee, and I'm just thrilled to see the inspirational work of all the others.


----------



## PJM (Mar 26, 2021)

Glory by @SquarePeg  in do-we-need-a-digital-art-forum.453019


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2021)

Oak Brook Architectural Abstracts by @gnagel 
Oak Brook Architectural Abstracts


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 29, 2021)

PJM said:


> Glory by @SquarePeg  in do-we-need-a-digital-art-forum.453019



Thank you!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 30, 2021)

This one you @mjcmt in the thread Cherry Blossoms in our Hood

https://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/cherry-blossoms-in-our-hood.453414/


----------

